# Would love some information on an Omega please.



## Ben Kilshaw (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name is Ben. I have a few watches, nothing of any great value, I buy to wear, not to sell or hoard. I have recently acquired a new watch, it's an Omega, model W105-168. Black face, stainless back. I can not find any information about this model anywhere, can anyone please tell me anything about this watch? I'm guessing it's a mid 90's watch. Thanks in advance people.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Ben, and welcome.

Can you post some pics up please? The model number you quote doesn't match Omega's long standing formula for their different models so we will need more info.


----------



## Ben Kilshaw (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the reply, looks like I can't get a picture up from my phone, I'll get to a PC a bit later on. If the watch was maybe bought by a holiday maker in Turkey then don't be afraid to tell me, I paid hardly anything for it.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Ben Kilshaw said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, looks like I can't get a picture up from my phone, I'll get to a PC a bit later on. If the watch was maybe bought by a holiday maker in Turkey then don't be afraid to tell me, I paid hardly anything for it.


 Doesn't sound promising Ben! You need to use a third party service like photo bucket to post pics on here. If you have a p-b account, upload the pic to that then just paste int he link from there onto your reply. This site doesn't natively host images, not many do as it chews through bandwidth.

If it is real, and it is a big if, there is the expertise you need on here to identify it. Sadly bearing in mind how you acquired it, I wont be holding my breath for a Nasa issued Speedmaster or solid gold Constellation.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What does it say on the dial Ben?


----------



## Ben Kilshaw (Sep 22, 2016)

It's a black face with Omega in white but no logo. The logo is on the back. The back has:

"Logo"

OMEGA

W105-168

ST. STEEL BACK

I'll get on to photo bucket later. Thanks.

I certainly am not holding my breath.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If the watch was bought in in Turkey for not a lot of money, sounds like it's a Turkey! And not an Omega :laugh: :laugh:

Pictures will confirm :thumbsup: 
Cheers Martin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Doesn't sound good never seen one with just the word Omega on the dial with out logo, also 'stainless steel back' suggests the case is mild steel, and a genuine Omega would be all stainless. Hope we are proved wrong. And welcome. If it does turn out to be a fake, isn't it nice to know they were honest about the back only being stainless? Then again the back could be off anything I guess and just stamped up. Be interesting to look up other watches with the serial number.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Did a search on the reference number and it suggested a ladies diamond studded Waltham and this :blush:










which might be complete nonsense of course. So apologies in advance.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

you can post a photo in the gallery easly if you subscribe.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As others have said it's not sounding to promising i'm afraid


----------



## Ben Kilshaw (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply guys, I suppose I just wanted what I already knew confirming.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ben Kilshaw said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply guys, I suppose I just wanted what I already knew confirming.


 If you drop me a DM I'll give you my number and you can text a few pics which I'll post up here - then we'll know one way or another :thumbsup:


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Is there any serial number or model number then it will be greatful to find information about your watch.

Based on your points most probably its manufactured during 1960-1969 and stainless steel watch made by famous Swiss watch company "omega".


----------

